
A HomePod Intervention - jhatax
https://512pixels.net/2018/03/a-homepod-intervention/
======
jhatax
Summary: Apple has made a mistake by prioritizing "Sound Quality" over
"Smartness". The HomePod needs to smarten up quickly for it to gain a
following outside the Apple faithful/audiophile market.

~~~
Someone
They prioritized sound quality, yes, and that likely means they won’t sell to
those valuing smartness over audio quality, but whether that’s a mistake, IMO,
is still an open question.

There may be plenty of money in the “somewhat smart” market, or this may be a
better strategy than a frontal attack on Amazon and Google.

